# Suggestion to get the engine to turn by hand



## mr.47 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi 

I got a 1987 Stanza GXE (friend gave it to me) and the problem is the engine wont turn with the starter or by hand because it was sitting for 5 years. Any Suggestion to get the engine turning. And also i am find a engine for that stanza too so if any one have one please e-mail at [email protected] or post a forum.

Thx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

first off, remove all of the spark plugs and pour some oil into the cylinders. this will help break free any corrosion that may be gluing the rings to the cylinder walls. let it sit for about a week or so. then, try turning the crank by using a crankshaft pulley spanner. try just a bit at first to break the pistons free without breaking the rings.
are you sure the engine is not moving because of a bad rod or main bearing?


----------



## mr.47 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

I put Engine oil Into the plugs and let set it there and i tried and it wont budge. then i tried WD-40 and still wont budge and also I relized found out a few things too, that there oil all over the back of the engine, there is a missing freeeze plug, and i examined the spark plug and it seems that the plug had a overheating damage. Could that be the previous owner drove the car till the overheat and cause something to disform inside the engine due to the heat or a piston ring had broke in there? 


Thx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the piston could have lodged itself in the cylinder. it might have been disfigured from the heat too. the cylinder might even be warped. sounds like that engine isnt worth the trouble, to tell you the truth.


----------



## mr.47 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

I was going to change the engine, but if i want to take the transmission i need to get the engine turning. should i open the oil pan and loosen the crankcase. Will That work?

Thx


----------



## mr.47 (Oct 26, 2006)

mr.47 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was going to change the engine, but if i want to take the transmission i need to get the engine turning. should i open the oil pan and loosen the crankcase. Will That work?
> 
> Thx


Hi

I ment loosen the crankshaft.

thx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it might work... depends on what is holding the engine captive...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

First of all, you have the CA20E engine, right? Also, is it an automatic or manual tranny?

For a manual tranny'd engine:

1. remove transmission from engine.
2. unbolt pressure plate, clutch, flywheel.
3. unbolt crank pulley.
4. unbolt downflow pipe (exhaust manifold to catalytic converter).
5. unbolt oil pan.
6. unbolt connecting rods from crankshaft.
7. unbolt crankshaft supports.
8. drop crankshaft out of engine.

This should leave only the pistons and connecting rods inside the engine itself. Once this is done, check your rod bearings on your crankshaft and connecting rods for damage. Also check cylinders to see if there is any damage. If you see nothing suspicious; take each piston by hand, and try to move them up or down slightly. Use WD-40 or slick oil (80W-90 gear oil is great for this) to lubricate the cylinders to get the pistons moving. If you cannot get them to move this way, forget it, your engine is completely shot and not even worth worrying about.

For an auto tranny:

unbolt flexplate rather than pressure plate, clutch, and flywheel.


----------

